# Teens - 1920's Utica 28" wood wheel bicycle (picture heavy)



## okozzy (Jun 26, 2015)

*Teens - 1920's Oneita Utica 28" wood wheel bicycle (picture heavy)*

I just wanted to display a bike I recently finished, a bike I've been working on for a couple of years now; the bike was in pretty bad shape when I found it. What attracted me to the bike was mainly the chain ring and the fact that all I needed to get it back on the road was a set of wheels.

I was finally able to find some Velocity blunt 35's and so now is back on the road. This is a tall 22" frame so one of my tallest bike as of today.

By the way the seat is very plush...

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 26, 2015)

few more pics...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 26, 2015)

Great job on the wheels.  The paint match looks pretty darn good.  Was matching painted rims what was original, or just your creative creation?  The model A looks nice.  Cool bike.  Hopefully you like the way it rides.  Nice work!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Nick-theCut said:


> Great job on the wheels.  The paint match looks pretty darn good.  Was matching painted rims what was original, or just your creative creation?  The model A looks nice.  Cool bike.  Hopefully you like the way it rides.  Nice work!




Thanks Nick, the bike turned out to be more work than what I bargained for, the saddle had to be recovered, the fork had to be straightened and the bars had to be spot welded. As far as the wheels' finish, I just winged it...I stripped the factory finish off of them and followed by it by primer and brushed on paint from Home Depot. 

The bike is a smooth rider, but wished the ND model-A brakes worked a bit better.

All in all, it's a good addition to my stable.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice man.  The model A isn't an ideal hub for heavy riding.  I have one laced on a rider of mine.  They sure look pretty and I sleep better at night knowing the bike rides the way it used to


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2015)

okozzy said:


> few more pics...




Well done. I have a 28 inch wheel, 22 inch frame Raleigh DL-1 that fits me nicely (I am 5ft 7in tall). 700c wheels or 28 inch wheels with a 22 inch frame is a good sized, medium, adult bicycle. We sometimes lose sight of proper frame sizing for adults on this forum. People talk of 20 inch frames as "tall" in some instances. In reality, a 21 or 22 inch frame was long the "standard" for an adult male, both in England and the US when it came to diamond frame bikes. A truly "tall" frame is 23 or 24 inches. 

You have a very nice, ride-worthy bike there. The wheels look great.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks SirMike,
At 5'10" I find a 22" frame a bit unnerving, if I had to jump off in a hurry I just don't know how that would go. 
When I straddle a bike I like to have some room between the top tube and the family jewels if you know what I mean.

From the ground to the top of the top tube is 32" on this bike.

In the mountain biking world, typically;

a large is 19" frame
a medium is 18" frame
a small is 17" frame


----------

